# The Problem with Reasoned Eclecticism-link provided in thread



## God'sElectSaint (Aug 11, 2015)

Greetings brethren! I offer anyone who has time this link- http://www.nttext.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=67&Itemid=75
It's a very interesting article on some of the problems with reasoned eclecticism. This website is by no means KJV only, nor TR only, and is not even necessarily Byzantine priority but presents some of the major biases that are present in the UBS' and Nestle Aland's Greek texts. I think it makes a good case that these texts and the methodology behind them are practically the same as Westcott and Hort's. I'd love to hear some feedback from anyone who has time to read the article.


----------

